# Tight(VNC) και Gentoo

## Frontier

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα  :Smile: 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: επιθυμώ να στήσω ένα σύστημα Gentoo Linux στο οποίο θα ήθελα να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση σε περιβάλλον X/KDE. Έχω αρκετή εμπειρία πάνω στο VNC (TightVNC) και σε Windows περιβάλλον και επιθυμώ να κάνω το ίδιο και στο Gentoo.

Στα Windows (2000/XP), η υπηρεσία TightVNC ξεκινά με έναν localserver account και είναι διαθέσιμη προς χρήση ΠΡΙΝ ο χρήστης κάνει log-on. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ΕΝΑΣ κωδικός για όλους τους χρήστες, ο οποίος δίνει πρόσβαση στον VNC server.

Προσπαθώ να κάνω το ίδιο και στο Gentoo: το TightVNC να ξεκινά κατά το init του συστήματος και χωρίς να γίνει κάποιο login από χρήστη (ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες, μόνο ο root και άλλος ένας που και οι δύο είμαι εγώ). Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πως πρέπει να γραφτεί ένα init.d script για το TightVNC, προσπάθησα να ξεκινήσω τον TightVNC server μέσω inittab με μια εισαγωγή όπως η ακόλουθη:

vc:3:once:/usr/bin/perl /usr/bin/vncserver -depth 16 -geometry 1024x768 :0

Το TightVNC μπορεί να ξεκινήσει ένα VNC X Session χωρίς να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που τρέχει τοπικά, με άλλα λόγια η ανάλυση του VNC X server ΔΕΝ εξαρτάται από την κάρτα γραφικών του μηχανήματος, αφού το σύστημα τοπικά είναι σε tty mode ενώ τρέχει VNC X server.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: πως μπορώ να ξεκινήσω τον TightVNC server είτε με init.d script είτε μέσω του inittab, χρησιμοποιώντας κοινό κωδικό για τους δύο χρήστες (αυτό ρυθμίστηκε) και στα X να ξεκινώ σε φάση KDE Login (σε VNC session).

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

## koroumel

Αν  κατάλαβα καλά, θέλεις να βλέπεις ό,τι θα έβλεπε και το monitor του server. Αυτο δεν γίνεται με tightvnc στο linux. Δεν επιτρέπεται το forward στην display:0. Επιτρέπεται όμως απο ένα άλλο fork του προγράμματος που έχει built in ο X server. Αυτό είναι το gemsvnc. Για να πω την αλήθεια, είναι πιό αργό απο οτι αν "έμπαινες" με απλό vnc από linux σε vnc-server σε windows2k. 'Επαιξα πολύ με τα settings του στο παρελθόν και δεν τα κατάφερα.

Αν θές να βάλεις κάτι στο init.d, δοκίμασε το 

```
rc-update add vncserver default
```

. Αντί για vncserver, μπορείς να δείς τί άλλες επιλογές έχεις κάνοντας ls στο /etc/init.d/

----------

## Frontier

Αυτό που λέω γίνεται και έχει γίνει σε άλλα distros, για την ακρίβεια στο Redhat

http://linuxjournal.com/article.php?sid=5499

Απλά, επειδή και εκεί κάποιος ανέφερε ότι έψαχνε ένα τέτοιο script για το Gentoo, είπα να γράψω και εδώ μήπως και βρω κάτι.

Θα κάνω κάποια ερώτηση και στα Αγγλικά forums, μήπως κανείς έχει κάποια λύση. 

Το rc-update για να λειτουργήσει πρέπει να υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο script στο init.d, που τέτοιο script για τον vncserver δεν υπάρχει.  :Sad: 

----------

## Slammer

Γινονται και τα δυο... είτε VNC πάνω στο τρεχον γραφικό περιβάλλον είτε με νεο session X.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θες το πρωτο... Η δευτερη λύση ειναι πολύ πιο σωστή και ευέλικτη.

Αν κανεις ενα search στο forum θα βρεις πολλα post και για τους δυο τροπους. 

Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις συζητάμε ξανα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισες...

Πάντως ο ποιο απλός τρόπος, για να μη μπλεξεις με conf αρχεια, ειναι να το κανεις μέσα απο το KDE με Desktop sharing απο το Control Center.

----------

## Frontier

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

Βρήκα το ακόλουθο κείμενο

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72893&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

το οποίο είναι αυτό ακριβώς που θέλω, αλλά πρέπει να είμαι ηλίθιος διότι διαβάζοντας ΟΛΟ το thread, δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Δεν υπάρχει το kdm στο σύστημά μου, παρ'ότι έχω KDE και ούτε καν με τον απλό xdm δεν ξεκινά το tightvnc.

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιοριστώ στην ιδέα της χρήστης του PuTTY για logon στο μηχάνημα, να ξεκινώ vncserver από εκεί και μετά να έχω πρόσβαση στο KDE μέσω TightVNC (από Windows τερματικό)...

... ή να βάλω κατευθείαν Windows OS στον server + TightVNC και να τελειώσει το όλο θέμα...

Για άλλη μια φορά απογοητεύτηκα, μιας που περίμενα ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν εύκολο να γίνει στο Linux/Gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## Slammer

Δεν συμφωνω μαζι σου ως προς τη δυσκολία.....

Απο KDE με τη λειτουργια Share Desktop ειναι παρα πολυ απλο.... δεν χρειαζεται ουτε vncserver ουτε τιποτα....

Απλα δηλώνεις το password και αυτο ηταν....

Αφου το μηχανημα σου ειναι απομακρυσμένο, κανονιζεις να κανει auto-login και εχεις ενεργοποιημενο πάντα το sharing.

Επιπροσθέτως... χρησιμοποιώντας το putty που σου προσφέρει encryption, κανεις tunneling τη πορτα του VNC και ετσι εχεις αυξημένη ασφάλεια.

Τη μεθοδο τη χρησιμοποιω σε πολλες περιπτώσεις, λόγω της ασφάλειας να μπω με vnc σε windows μηχανήματα... (Μπαινω με Desktop-Share και vnc στον Linux Server, και από εκει με vnc σε οποιοδήποτε μηχανημα του εσωτερικού δικτύου που ειναι win2K, και όλα αυτα με secure-tunneling μεσω ssh και putty)

Και κατι τελευταιο... σε Linux γινονται πολλα πραγματα που σε windows δεν ειναι δυνατό να γίνουν, ολα αυτα ομως εχουν ενα κοστος (περισσότερο διαβασμα) ομως εχε υπόψη σου οτι την "ανηφορα" της μαθησης του linux την ανεβαίνεις μονο μια φορα....

ΥΓ: Το how-to του thread που αναφέρεις λειτουργει αψογα, ακριβως οπως εχει (το 1ο post), το εχω εφαρμόσει πολλες φορές σε διαφορα installations (με gdm login). Κατι θα παρεληψες... αν θες επανελαβε το προσεχτικα.... (δες και τα logs στο συστημα σου) 

H μεθοδος αυτή εχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι δεν στηρίζεται στο KDE αλλα μονο στα X, με τον τροπο αυτο μπορεις στον απομακρυσμένο υπολογιστή να φορτώνεις ενα πιο ελαφρυ περιβάλλον (δεν υπάρχει λογος να τρεχεις KDE στον server) οπως το xfce4 ή καποιο άλλο.

----------

## Frontier

Ασχολούμαι με Linux από το 1995 (έκδοση 1.2.5) και δυστυχώς με λύπη βλέπω ότι κάποια πράγματα εξακολουθούν να γίνονται με εξαιρετικά δύσκολο τρόπο. Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι ενώ υπάρχουν κάποια standards (init.d) που ακολουθούν οι πάντες, δεν γίνεται αυτό στην πράξη (π.χ init.d scripts που είναι διαφορετικά από distro σε distro). Σε ένα ιδανικό distro θα έπρεπε να μπορώ να πάρω ένα init.d script από ένα άλλο distro και να τρέχει στο gentoo, τη στιγμή που και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούν κοινά "components" (Xvnc) και να μην χρειάζεται να ψάχνω δύο ημέρες για να βρω άκρη - που δεν βρήκα.

Το thread ΔΕΝ είναι σωστό και αυτό φαίνεται από το ότι πάνω από τους μισούς δεν κατάφεραν είτε να κάνουν logon, είτε να δουν τον vnc server. Το δικό μου σύστημα πλέον ΔΕΝ ελέγχεται, ΔΕΝ ξεκινούν τα X, ούτε ο vncserver (tightvnc) και μόνο με ssh μπορώ να το δω (που δεν βολεύει μιας που η εφαρμογή τρέχει στα X).

Ευχαριστώ για όλη τη βοήθεια - ειδικά στην Αγγλική ML δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο καν να μου απαντήσουν (φαίνεται όλοι είναι ειδικοί) - δοκιμάζω σήμερα SuSE και αν και εκεί δεν γίνει κάτι, πάω στα Windows να κάνω τη δουλειά μου...

----------

## koroumel

Το local γραφικό περιβάλον τρέχει σε display number=0. Δηλαδή 

```
vncviewer ip_of_remote_pc:79
```

 δεν σε βάζει στο περιβάλον που βλέπεις στο μόνιτορ του remote pc. Το link που παρέθεσες, είναι how-to που σε συνδέει σε άλλο Xserver όχι σε αυτόν που βλέπεις στο monitor. Στην σελίδα 8 απο το link που παρέθεσες υπάρχει η λύση που ψάχνεις, με το gemsvnc, άρα δεν το διάβασες όλο. Όσο για το how-to, δουλεύει, γιατί σε αυτό βασίζεται ο server στο LAN μου. Το how-to υπάρχει και με άλλο τρόπο και απλούστερα:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=181103&highlight=

----------

## koroumel

Με ένα απλό "Quick Search: vnc" ,και με 15 λεπτά (max) χρόνο, βρήκα τα παρακάτω:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211491&highlight=vnc

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232604&highlight=vnc

http://www.realvnc.com/v4/x0.html

Δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει τρόπο!

----------

## koroumel

By the way slammer, ο λόγος για να θέλει μία τέτοια τύπου σύνδεση με τον server είναι για να αφήνει τον server να κάνει download και όχι το pc του. Και αυτό είναι ένα μόνο παράδειγμα!  :Smile: 

----------

## Frontier

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> Το local γραφικό περιβάλον τρέχει σε display number=0. Δηλαδή 
> 
> ```
> vncviewer ip_of_remote_pc:79
> ```
> ...

 

Το thread το διάβασα όλο. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είπα ότι θέλω monitor αυτό που "παίζει" locally, αλλά νέο session. Ουσιαστικά, δεν θέλω καν να σηκώνεται locally Χ, αλλά μόνο σε VNC, μιας που το μηχάνημα έχει λίγη μνήμη στην κάρτα γραφικών.

Οι λύσεις που παραθέτεις ΔΕΝ λειτουργούν, απλούστατα γιατί προϋποθέτουν XFree86 και όχι Xorg που πλέον κάνει - by default - emerge το Gentoo.

----------

## Frontier

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> Με ένα απλό "Quick Search: vnc" ,και με 15 λεπτά (max) χρόνο, βρήκα τα παρακάτω:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211491&highlight=vnc
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232604&highlight=vnc
> ...

 

Μα αγαπητέ μου, αυτά τα links τα έχω δει εδώ και μέρες και βρέθηκαν στον χρόνο που αναφέρεις, απλά ΔΕΝ εφαρμόζονται στην περίπτωσή μου.

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται ειρωνεία, εκτός αν θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου υπεργνώστη των πάντων, οπότε με συγχωρείς εμένα τον άσχετο.

----------

## Frontier

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> By the way slammer, ο λόγος για να θέλει μία τέτοια τύπου σύνδεση με τον server είναι για να αφήνει τον server να κάνει download και όχι το pc του. Και αυτό είναι ένα μόνο παράδειγμα! 

 

Aκριβώς  :Smile: 

Anyway, έβαλα SuSE και η όλη υπόθεση έπαιξε μέσα σε 5 λεπτά (εγκατάσταση 15 λεπτών αντί 40 ωρών που πήρε το Gentoo για τα ίδια πράγματα). Προς ενημέρωσή σας, το SuSE έχει init.d vnc script και όχι inet.d (xinet.d) script για αυτή τη δουλειά, μιας που ξεκινώντας τον vnc server από init mode, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πειράξεις τα X startup scripts "σηκώνεις" τα X στο display που θέλεις και δεν αλλάζεις τίποτε άλλο. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός: να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με το λιγότερο κόπο/ψάξιμο/χάσιμο χρόνου. Πλέον, το μηχάνημα τοπικά τρέχει κονσόλα και σηκώνει KDE πάνω στον vnc με KDM και λειτουργίες login, σαν να ήταν ένας terminal server.

Να κάτι για τις επόμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo...

----------

## parapente

 *Frontier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, έβαλα SuSE και η όλη υπόθεση έπαιξε μέσα σε 5 λεπτά (εγκατάσταση 15 λεπτών αντί 40 ωρών που πήρε το Gentoo για τα ίδια πράγματα).
> 
> 

 

Νομίζεις...

 *Frontier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Να κάτι για τις επόμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo...

 

Να κάτι που δεν θα ήθελα να δω στις επόμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo... Χάνεις όλο το νόημα της ύπαρξης του Gentoo εδώ. Φυσικά σκοπός του δεν είναι να σου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη αλλά όταν δεν έχει συγκεκριμένη μορφή και στήσιμο όπως έχουν διανομές όπως το SuSE και το Redhat είναι λογικό η ρύθμιση κάποιων λειτουργιών να γίνεται δυσκολότερα. Έπειτα αυτές οι διανομές λόγω του ότι πληρώνονται καλά από εταιρίες για τα προϊόντα τους, μπορούν και πρέπει να προσφέρουν επιπλέον εργαλεία για την εύκολη ρύθμιση των διαφόρων υπηρεσιών. Παρόλα αυτά μην ξαφνιαστείς όταν για να εγκαταστήσεις το RPM του vim σου ζητήσει άλλα 200 RPM μιας και περιέχει και το gvim το οποίο απαιτεί GTK+ το οποίο απαιτεί Χ το οποίο απαιτεί... Και όχι δεν υπάρχει στην διανομή ξεχωριστό πακέτο! Και αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις compile απο sources έχεις ήδη αρχίσει να χάνεις το παιχνίδι των dependencies...

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Frontier wrote:*   

>  *koroumel wrote:*   By the way slammer, ο λόγος για να θέλει μία τέτοια τύπου σύνδεση με τον server είναι για να αφήνει τον server να κάνει download και όχι το pc του. Και αυτό είναι ένα μόνο παράδειγμα!  
> 
> Aκριβώς 
> 
> Anyway, έβαλα SuSE και η όλη υπόθεση έπαιξε μέσα σε 5 λεπτά (εγκατάσταση 15 λεπτών αντί 40 ωρών που πήρε το Gentoo για τα ίδια πράγματα). Προς ενημέρωσή σας, το SuSE έχει init.d vnc script και όχι inet.d (xinet.d) script για αυτή τη δουλειά, μιας που ξεκινώντας τον vnc server από init mode, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πειράξεις τα X startup scripts "σηκώνεις" τα X στο display που θέλεις και δεν αλλάζεις τίποτε άλλο. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός: να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με το λιγότερο κόπο/ψάξιμο/χάσιμο χρόνου. Πλέον, το μηχάνημα τοπικά τρέχει κονσόλα και σηκώνει KDE πάνω στον vnc με KDM και λειτουργίες login, σαν να ήταν ένας terminal server.
> ...

 

O skopos tou Gentoo einai akrivos na xaneis ton xrono sou, na asxolise, na pedevese oste na matheis. Ama den theleis na matheis ti esthi linux, kalitera  min xrisimopieis oute Gentoo oute Debian.

----------

## Frontier

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

@parapente: Νομίζεις ότι το SuSE 9.1 Pro έχει πρόβλημα με τα dependencies. Το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο το εγκατέστησα χωρίς να εγκαταστήσω την gtk έκδοση, αφού δεν τρέχω gnome. Όλα είναι θέμα σωστού χειρισμού και γνώσεων.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο στήσιμο, αλλά στο documentation και know-how. Και εδώ πάσχουν τόσο το debian όσο και το gentoo.

@Deathwing00: Ο σκοπός το gentoo είναι απλά ασύμβατος με τον δικό μου  :Smile:  Όπως είπα, ασχολούμαι με linux από το 1995, αλλά δεν είχε χρειαστεί ποτέ να πρέπει να κάνω αυτό που έκανα τώρα με SuSE (πολλαπλά vnc sessions a'la terminal services). Το θέμα είναι να μαθαίνουμε, αλλά να κάνουμε εύκολη και τη ζωή μας, έτσι δεν είναι; Ε, εμένα το gentoo με δυσκόλεψε διότι δεν έκανα αυτό που ήθελα.

ΒΤW προς ενημέρωσή σας από έναν "άσχετο" (όπως υπονοήθηκε παραπάνω): ο λόγος που το κολπάκι δεν έπαιξε στην δική μου εγκατάσταση έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο T&T δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ με XFree86 και όχι Xorg. Guess what: το emerge by default φέρνει πλέον Xorg και όχι XFree86! Μην εκπλαγείτε λοιπόν αν μετά από κανένα emerging του world ή system σας, δείτε πολλά πράγματα να "σπάνε" χωρίς - φαινομενικά - καμιά αιτία.

Σας χαιρετώ όλους, αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου εδώ, μιας που φαίνεται ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------

## koroumel

Το αστείο είναι οτι πάντα είχα το πρόβλημα να μήν βλέπω το current session του server μου, αλλά άνοιγε καινούριο session για το τερματικό. Τώρα πώς συνέβη το αντίθετο... άβυσσος!

Frontier

 *Quote:*   

> @parapente: Νομίζεις ότι το SuSE 9.1 Pro έχει πρόβλημα με τα dependencies. Το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο το εγκατέστησα χωρίς να εγκαταστήσω την gtk έκδοση, αφού δεν τρέχω gnome. Όλα είναι θέμα σωστού χειρισμού και γνώσεων.

 

πάντως σε σύστημα που έστησαν στην Siemens στην γερμανία με Suse, όταν ήθελα να βγάλω το KDE, μου ζήταγε να βγάλω και το 70% του installation.

Frontier

 *Quote:*   

> ΒΤW προς ενημέρωσή σας από έναν "άσχετο" (όπως υπονοήθηκε παραπάνω): ο λόγος που το κολπάκι δεν έπαιξε στην δική μου εγκατάσταση έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο T&T δουλεύει ΜΟΝΟ με XFree86 και όχι Xorg. Guess what: το emerge by default φέρνει πλέον Xorg και όχι XFree86! Μην εκπλαγείτε λοιπόν αν μετά από κανένα emerging του world ή system σας, δείτε πολλά πράγματα να "σπάνε" χωρίς - φαινομενικά - καμιά αιτία. 

 

 Δεν υπονόησα οτι είσαι άσχετος, 3 απο τα 4 link δουλεύουν σε xorg, όσο για το αν θα "μπεί" ξαφνηκά το xorg στο μηχάνημά μας, ίσως να μην έχει κανείς xfree86 σε αυτό το thread.

parapente, έχει δίκιο ο frontier, το init.d script του έλειπε του ανθρώπου, και ένα init.d script για το vnc νομίζω έπρεπε ήδη να υπάρχει, δεν αλλάζει σε καμία περίπτωση την λογική του gentoo.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> parapente, έχει δίκιο ο frontier, το init.d script του έλειπε του ανθρώπου, και ένα init.d script για το vnc νομίζω έπρεπε ήδη να υπάρχει, δεν αλλάζει σε καμία περίπτωση την λογική του gentoo.

 

Ama den iparxei, na to ftiaksei aftos, na ginei mantainer kai na voithisi tin distro: https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Slammer

Το Xorg ειχε ενα προβληματακι με το remote login αλλα διορθώθηκε σχεδόν αμέσως.... Το 6.8 δεν εχει προβλημα!

----------

## Frontier

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *koroumel wrote:*   
> 
> parapente, έχει δίκιο ο frontier, το init.d script του έλειπε του ανθρώπου, και ένα init.d script για το vnc νομίζω έπρεπε ήδη να υπάρχει, δεν αλλάζει σε καμία περίπτωση την λογική του gentoo. 
> 
> Ama den iparxei, na to ftiaksei aftos, na ginei mantainer kai na voithisi tin distro: https://bugs.gentoo.org

 

Ο "αυτός" θα το είχε φτιάξει, αν ήξερε - και είχε το χρόνο (το κυριότερο) - σε βάθος το gentoo και την αρχιτεκτονική του, μιας που δεν παίρνεις απλά ένα init.d script από ένα distro και το πετάς σε ένα άλλο περιμένοντας να δουλέψει.

Απλά είχα ανάγκη να στήσω κάτι γρήγορα, γιαυτό και ρώτησα αρχικά εδώ, that's all!

----------

## ag_x

 *koroumel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> parapente, έχει δίκιο ο frontier, το init.d script του έλειπε του ανθρώπου, και ένα init.d script για το vnc νομίζω έπρεπε ήδη να υπάρχει, δεν αλλάζει σε καμία περίπτωση την λογική του gentoo.

 

Δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να το θέσει καλύτερα.

----------

## parapente

Από ότι φαίνεται παρεξηγήθηκαν τα λόγια μου. Το αν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το script ή όχι εξαρτάται από το αν κάποιος dev του gentoo ασχολήθηκε ή όχι με αυτό το θέμα (που μάλλον ασχολήθηκε αλλά τέλος πάντων!). Εγώ δεν λέω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ή όχι το εν λόγω script. Απλά μου την δίνει όταν έρχεται κάποιος σε forum μιας διανομής, και αντί να το παλέψει και να βρεί κάποια άκρη, προτιμάει να εγκαταστήσει μια άλλη διανομή στην οποία τυγχάνει να δουλεύει αυτό που θέλει και έρχεται μετά για να πει: να δες! Αυτό δουλεύει τέλεια εδώ. Κάντε το και εσείς έτσι! Και ερωτώ: γιατί; Γιατί εγκατέστησες Gentoo αφού δεν έχεις την υπομονή (πρόσεξε: λέω υπομονή δεν λέω γνώσεις Frontier...) και την όρεξη να παιδέψεις κάτι για να λειτουργήσει; Επίσης στο open source λογισμικό, εφόσον δεν πληρώνεις δεν μπορείς και να απαιτείς. Προτείνεις και αν το θεωρήσουν σωστό και εύκολα υλοποιήσιμο το φτιάχνουν όποτε και αν εχουν το χρόνο... αλλιώς το φτιάχνεις εσύ (εγώ, αυτός...)  :Smile: 

Εγώ είμαι λίγο νεότερος στο χώρο του linux από εσένα. Από το 1996 ασχολούμαι με linux και μάλιστα το πρώτο linux μου ήταν το debian με τα τότε .deb πακέτα αλλά δεν έζησε πολύ εκείνο το linux-άκι μου και πήγα στο SuSE όπου έμεινα πιστός σε αυτό για αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι που μίσησα τα rpm  :Evil or Very Mad:  και βρήκα το Gentoo  :Twisted Evil:  .

PS. Το παράδειγμα με το vim το έχω δει σε παλαιότερη διανομή Redhat ή SuSE. Έπειτα το παράδειγμα το έθεσα για να δεις ότι από ένα απλό πακέτο μπορεί να εξαρτώνται άλλα τόσα από πίσω σε σημείο που μετά από λίγο ή θα γελάς από τα νεύρα σου ή θα το σπάσεις το βρωμομηχάνημα!  :Razz: 

PS2. Εδώ μέσα δεν υπάρχουν "φωτεινοί παντογνώστες" και "άσχετοι". Εδώ είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο. Μας αρέσει μια διανομή και την υποστηρίζουμε βοηθώντας άλλους χρήστες όταν έχουμε τον χρόνο και τις γνώσεις επι του θέματος. Αυτά για να μην γίνονται άδικα παρεξηγήσεις!  :Cool: 

----------

## Frontier

Οκ, λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση.

Μην νομίζεις ότι δεν το προσπάθησα. Ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (την δημιουργία init.d vnc script) για το gentoo 2-3 ημέρες (που είναι πάρα πολύ για εμένα, δεδομένου της πίεσης χρόνου που έχω), με ατελείωτες ώρες ψάξιμο στο google και στο forum εδώ (καθώς και σε διάφορα άλλα), καθώς και με αρκετές προσπάθειες μετατροπής του αντίστοιχου script RH & SuSE για το Gentoo. Δυστυχώς όλα απέτυχαν  :Sad: 

Λογικό είναι να αλλάζεις όταν δεν παίρνεις καμία απάντηση για το θέμα (ειδικά στην Αγγλική λίστα με αγνόησαν εντελώς) τη στιγμή που _ξέρεις_ ότι αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις γίνεται με κάποια άλλη διανομή (που είναι επίσης δωρεάν) και σε πιέζει ο χρόνος για λύση. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι απορρίπτω το gentoo, απλά ενημερώνω κάποιους γνώστες της διανομής για κάποια έλλειψη, ούτε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ με το gentoo.

Προς Θεού, δεν κρίνεται η γνώση κανενός μας, απλά ήθελα να δείξω ότι *έψαξα* το θέμα πριν γράψω, μιας που αυτή είναι η "πολιτική" μου: όταν τα πάντα αποτύχουν, τότε ζητάω βοήθεια.

Αυτά.

----------

## koroumel

parapente *Quote:*   

> Επίσης στο open source λογισμικό, εφόσον δεν πληρώνεις δεν μπορείς και να απαιτείς. Προτείνεις και αν το θεωρήσουν σωστό και εύκολα υλοποιήσιμο το φτιάχνουν όποτε και αν εχουν το χρόνο... αλλιώς το φτιάχνεις εσύ (εγώ, αυτός...) 

 

Frontier *Quote:*   

> Να κάτι για τις επόμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo...

 

Δέν θα έλεγα οτι απαίτησε! Μάλιστα θα έλεγα οτι πρότεινε!

----------

## ag_x

 *Frontier wrote:*   

> Να κάτι για τις επόμενες εκδόσεις του Gentoo...

 

Και ο όρος "επόμενη έκδοση gentoo" είναι ανακριβής.

Δεν υπάρχει καμία έκδοση gentoo.

----------

